# Well it still floats



## seaarc (Jun 13, 2008)

Almost done and it still floats!! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2008)

=D> 


Job well done! =D> :beer:


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 13, 2008)

that looks awsome man, clean job =D>


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 13, 2008)

awesome job! I love it


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## evattman (Jun 14, 2008)

=D> Looks Great!!!


----------



## Tyler_W (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice job man! That looks sweet. Also Is that motor an 8hp? If it is, how does it push you along?


----------



## seaarc (Jun 14, 2008)

TylerW said


> Very nice job man! That looks sweet. Also Is that motor an 8hp? If it is, how does it push you along?



Yes it's an 8 HP and I checked it with my gps the other day on it's maiden voyage as a red neck basstracker with just me in the boat and it did 8 to 9 mph. Still would not plane out all the way but much better than before the mods. Now that I proved it will still float maybe someone will go with me. I would like to see how it does with another person sitting closer to the front.


----------



## seaarc (Jun 14, 2008)

I almost forgot thanks for the nice coments guys and for all the ideas from the members of this board.

Dave


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent job! 8) . What dock is that you're tied-up at?


----------



## Zum (Jun 14, 2008)

clean looking job there,nice work


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 14, 2008)

Great looking boat. Good luck with it and tight lines.


----------



## seaarc (Jun 14, 2008)

Waterwings wrote


> Excellent job! . What dock is that you're tied-up at?



That's the dock at Guist creek.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 14, 2008)

Is that near Louisville?


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 14, 2008)

seaarc said:


> TylerW said
> 
> 
> > Very nice job man! That looks sweet. Also Is that motor an 8hp? If it is, how does it push you along?
> ...




I'm close and now after working two weeks of summer camp I am off work, so if you want somebody to go let me know.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice rig. I've love to have one of those 24ftrs with a center console and jack plate... I could go on and on...  

~LCA.


----------



## seaarc (Jun 15, 2008)

Waterwings,

Guist creek is in Shelbyville.

Thanks Joe but it may be a while getting ready to go on the family vacation.

Dave


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

seaarc said:


> Waterwings,
> 
> Guist creek is in Shelbyville.
> 
> ...




No problem... getting ready for family vacation as well. One of my baseball players and former student's family let us use their lake house a couple of times a year.... so I am headed to Nolin Lake from June 19 to July 9th. Just let me know if you ever want some company.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2008)

Great job man!


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 16, 2008)

you did a great job man how do you like the anchor system you got?


----------



## seaarc (Jun 17, 2008)

The anchor system is ok not as nice as I thought it would be though.


----------



## seaarc (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys thought I would give an update: I took my father in law fishing with me on Taylorsville lake yesterday. First time with another person in the boat and it did just fine I was very pleased. It was more stable than I expected it to be. We even cought a few fish and it was a great day on the water. I think my father in law was even impressed he said ya know this is all you need to go fishin and it's a hell of a lot cheaper than those big fancy bass rigs. 

Tight lines to all

Dave


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds like a great day! 8)


----------



## pbw (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice rig man!


----------



## bluegill slayer (Jul 11, 2008)

seaarc, 
How long is your boat? Is it a 12'?


----------



## Sounds Good (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice job, I hope mine floats that high in the water when I'm finished.


----------



## seaarc (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome back Paul. Are you a proud new papa now? Hope all is well with you and yours.

Bluegill Slayer my boat is a 14' long 48" wide modV.

Sounds Good I was surprised mine sits that high. On the way to the lake the day that picture was taken Robert Plant's song ship of fools came on the radio and I thought to myself is that a sign or what? But all turned out well and I love fishin out of my little bass rig. I went out to Taylorsville thursday and cought a few bass it was a good day.

By the way I'm in the market for a 20 or 25 HP with stearing controls if anyone has any leads I would appreciate it.

Tight lines 
Dave


----------



## RStewart (Jul 19, 2008)

nice job. i like the mod v. if i could buy one new and mod it, i would get a mod v like you did.


----------



## seaarc (Jul 19, 2008)

Go for it Stew you probably need a new project anyhow right. :wink: 

Dave


----------

